# What is the cheapest way to send money from US to India??



## hard_rock (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello fellas, I have to receive 100$ from my friend from US to India. Can you please suggest me easiest, fastest method to do this.. I dont have bank account now..So Demand draft/Pickup locations are preferred... 
   Please give me the links if you have received /done this typr of transactions before...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 9, 2007)

Western Union Money Transfer or Money Gram


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 9, 2007)

money gram is instant, in 10mins u will have ur money but its not the cheapest, the cheapest is wire transfer to ur bank account, but if u dont have u can get it to another friends account.


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 9, 2007)

check out this *www.timesofmoney.com/remittance/jsp/remit2india.jsp

i have never used them but have heard that they r pretty good..


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 10, 2007)

Well.. Guyz.. I think I posted a bit late(this thread).. Thanx for all the links..
I found another one....www.xoom.com.. It is also cheap.


----------

